# **TTOC Screensaver V2**



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A big thank you to SteveTT for hosting it.







:wink:

http://www.buckl.co.uk/media/TTOCv2.exe

Also to MacBuff for sorting out and hosting the Mac version. 

http://voyager.mcc.ac.uk/TT/TTOC.slideSaver.zip

Windoze version also on the free CD that comes with absoluTTe No 5.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

GOT IT and its Awesome. Good job Aid!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Brilliant - some fantastic pics - and lots of them.

Well done Aid, another masterpiece [smiley=cheers.gif]

Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

And for those of you who don't fancy downloading it..... but sure to take a look in the other folder in your absoluTTe free gift!


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Ditto - Well done old chap!


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

excellent :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Can we make this sticky? :?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

AbsoluTTy brilliant!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

aidb said:


> ..
> Also to MacBuff for sorting out and hosting the Mac version.
> 
> http://voyager.mcc.ac.uk/TT/TTOC.slideSaver.zip


I've had the saver for some time now and have seen all the images at one time or another.. The Mac has a nice little feature with savers, in that it will slowly zoom in/out and pan/tilt across each image.. With some of the images it can give some very nice effects, I must finish typing this message so that I can watch some more... 

If you want to add some more images to your copy of the TTOC slidesaver on the Mac, its simple..

Just use the Finder and navigate your way down to your 'Library/Screen Savers' folder and select the TTOC.slideSaver package.

Do a ctrl-click and choose 'Show Package Contents'

Then navigate down to 'Contents/Resources' and you will see a load of JPG image files..

Drag your images to that folder, and the system will pick them up automatically..

John


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well done Aid , once again ,   the first was great , 2nd even better


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Awesome, nice work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Well done, it looks great.

Thanks also for including my car (again  ).


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Well done, it looks great.
> 
> Thanks also for including my car (again  ).


Have you joined the TTOC now then L8 ?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Its sooooo cool 8)

And my car's on there!!! 

Cheers Aid!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


Ah yes - The pseudo Ken Burns effect. Thanks for taking the time to do a "proper" version...... :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Well done, it looks great.
> ...


Errr, no 

Although i do have TTOC stickers on the windows of the car.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


 :roll: It costs less than half a tank of Optimax for a years membership :roll: ....

You won't get to see the latest (and best so far) copy of absouTTe unless you join....

Join here: http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/

L


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Good job on the screen saver Aidb.  
It's proving poplular, it's been downloaded 161 times so far (that's nearly 700MB of traffic!)


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

stevett said:


> Good job on the screen saver Aidb.
> It's proving poplular, it's been downloaded 161 times so far (that's nearly 700MB of traffic!)


The Mac version has been downloaded 14 times, so there are some other Mac users out there.. 

It was also downloaded by two Windows browsers - 2 prospective Mac users?

John


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you for all the kind feedback peeps.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > Good job on the screen saver Aidb.
> ...


Well, I was one of those. Enjoying it very much - In fact changed the energy saver p anel so that the saver comes in a few minutes earlier.....


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] excellent screensaver!

excellent work aid


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > Good job on the screen saver Aidb.
> ...


PC version now on 305 hits apparently


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Cheers Steve. 

How many now?  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Everybodies cars look awsome! Great snaps and well done Aidb


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A master piece, Aidan  Brilliant!! 
Very well put together 8)


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

aidb said:


> Cheers Steve.
> 
> How many now?  :wink:


375!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

stevett said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Steve.
> ...


55 for the Mac version.. 
57 @ 15:18 on 2004/11/05

John


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> 55 for the Mac version...


  Thanks John.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Excellent work Aid,

A fantastic selection of pictures, the quality of the cars conditions is superb - lots of owners obviously taking care of their cars. My TT is gone now (sorry I've gone to the dark side) but some great memories there


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

In the gallery there is a great photo of a yellow TT with wheels blurred due to motion and with the background blurred. I would love to find out how this was done in more detail. Who took that picture?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Dubcat said:


> In the gallery there is a great photo of a yellow TT with wheels blurred due to motion and with the background blurred. I would love to find out how this was done in more detail. Who took that picture?


You mean this one:










I dunno whose it is, but looking at the side indicators, it is probably from the USA/Canada..

John


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> Dubcat said:
> 
> 
> > In the gallery there is a great photo of a yellow TT with wheels blurred due to motion and with the background blurred. I would love to find out how this was done in more detail. Who took that picture?
> ...


Yes - that is the one. I love this style of photography so if anyone knows how it is done please do let me know.


----------



## Iceman(fr) (Nov 21, 2004)

i would say that the use of photoshop is at the origin of such a great picture! :wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

TTibia-Ice said:


> i would say that the use of photoshop is at the origin of such a great picture! :wink:


Yes perhaps it is.. i would still love to hear how it was done. For example, getting linear motion blur is somethint i know how to do in photoshop, but getting rotational motion blur on a wheel that is at an angle (like the one in the car) is not something i know how to do.. wonder who took the piccy...


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Dubcat said:


> wonder who took the piccy...


It was Dmac from the Audiworld forum.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Just downloaded this too and it is awesome.
Nice work [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

Downloaded this a while ago, nicely done.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

aidb said:


> Dubcat said:
> 
> 
> > wonder who took the piccy...
> ...


Thanks Aid - i'll register there and hunt him down  I come armed with QUESTIONS!


----------



## A11NVP (Jul 26, 2002)

aidb - is there any chance of getting hold of a stand alone jpg of the Sean Connery TT pic please?

Thanks

A11NVP


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> aidb - is there any chance of getting hold of a stand alone jpg of the Sean Connery TT pic please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> A11NVP?


No problem, 
Geoff Stone created the pics. If you take a peek on your C drive/Program Files/TTOCv2/sample, you'll see all the jpg's. (Assuming you've done the default download) If not, let me know.


----------



## A11NVP (Jul 26, 2002)

Got it ! Thanks aidb


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Nice screen saver, quality. 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Ta Smutty.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

aidb said:


> Ta Smutty.


 thats bloomin ace cheers bud


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Holy Thread Revival Batman!

Nick


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Nem said:


> Holy Thread Revival Batman!
> 
> Nick


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Aidb, very nice mate love it to bits...thx.. 8)


----------

